# Trek WSD vs. regular??



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

The dear wife wants to buy a new MTB. So she's looking at the Trek Fuels. I pulled up the geometry specs on the Top Fuel 9.8 WSD, Top Fuel 9.9SSL and the Top Fuel 9.8. So what's so specific about the WSD (Women's Specific Design) verses the regular design?

Tim


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

They put pink on it and a bigger price tag. My 2cents.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

shorter top tubes. trek didn't even bother to shorten the standover.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Midgetmafiosa
not true according to the published specs, the top tube length is the same on all 3 models. In fact all the dimensions are the same. None of the local Trek dealers have a WSD Fuel we can compare nor can they tell us what the difference is other then it comes with a womens specific saddle. Which we are going to change any way to the Terry that my wife loves so. We are going to go to a Trek Demo Day.We just have to wait till one comes close.

Tim


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

From what I've seen/read.... the bars are more narrow, and the top tube is attached slightly further down in the rear, to shorten the distance between the stem and the seat tube (shorter torso fit)

Every human is different.. have her try them on if at all possible.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Cassafrass
Not according to the published specs. The stand over and top tube lengths are the same on all 3 models. Big deal on the handle bars any shop worth anything will be more then happy to trim the handle bars when they fit you at purchase. I'm thinking its more hype then anything. I wish one of the 3 local shops that carry Trek would have a WSD in stock. Found a 9.9 which we are going to demo tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## theyrejustbikes (Nov 16, 2010)

The WSD Top Fuel in sizes 15.5 &17.5 do share a frame with the men's models. They are however spec'd with a shorter stem, women's saddle, and often a shorter crank. The reason there is a "WSD" Top Fuel is the addition of the sizes 14.5 and 16.5 which you will not find in the men's line up. These additions really help women find the perfect fit. The WSD model should also cost the same as their unisex counterpart. It is often hard to find this bike in a bike shop due to it's high end nature. Check www.fitforwomentour.com for a demo in your area. I know for sure this model is available for demo.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep . we went to a Trek dealer and the sales guy told us just that. But he also told us his shop would change out the saddle and stem to fit her better regardless of which bike we buy.Its their policy for any bike sold. So we demo'ed a 9.9. Looks like we'll get it from there this weekend.

Tim


----------

